# New, need advice and lots of questions!



## *poppy* (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I had a laparoscopy and diathermy on Friday. Diagnosed with moderate endometriosis and endometriomas (sp).
Wasn't really with it when the consultant came round afterwards (poor dh wasn't really with it either), and I've a few questions. Would really appreciate if anyone can help.

I was expecting to be sore afterwards, but was in agony. Only really today that I'm able to move. Has anyone had this, or am I being a wimp?

I'm still really bloated and am wearing dh pj's! How long will this last?

Do all those suffering from endometriosis have endometriomas as well? 

Is there a link between endo. and m/c?

Will the endo. return, and  if so, how long?

I think the Consultant said that following the lap. I'm now very fertile. Am I more likely to become pregnant now, or was I imagining this?

We're due to go and see the consultant some time next week, but my head is full of all these questions.

Thanks,
love 
*poppy*


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Poppy

Sorry to hear about your m/cs, you have obviously been through so much.  I can only tell you what little I know from my experience so you may want to check it out later.

I was sore and bloated (had to wear baggy clothes)  for about a week after my lap.  I was also given Kapake pain killers.  I dont really know what is normal.

I really dont know if endo can cause m/c.  There some evidence that woman may benefit simply from taking baby aspirin to encourage blood flow to the uterus, though this may not be accepted by all consultants.

If I were you I would ask the consultant to investigate possible reasons for your m/cs.

I have also heard that woman are more fertile just after a lap.  I think it may have something to do with the dye possibly flushing the tubes.

Not all woman with endo have endo cysts and it really does vary from one person to another as to how long/if endo returns after lap.

Make a list of all your questions.  I know exactly how your feel as I had all these questions whirling around my head, but I found it easier to rest at night having written them down as I thought of them.

Good luck with your appointment Poppy  

love

Becca

x


----------



## *poppy* (Aug 30, 2004)

Becca

Thanks for your reply. 

Glad to hear that the bloating goes away eventually (or will I just go pop) 
Will definately be armed with a long list of questions when we go back to see the Consultant.

I think that the m/c are more related to hormone imbalance with PCOS, but was just wondering.

This site is a God send. Sometimes feel like I'm the only one.



Love 
poppy


----------



## Mac82 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi

I am new too and need some help, you will probably be able to help. I am just being tested for endometriosis, and I only know that because I saw it on the screen of my Dr's computer! As like most, my Doctor doesn't want to commit to anything without a load of tests.

I have had a load of blood tests, all normal, a swab, a smear and various tests for STI's. Luckily they all came back  clear, except the swab which showed candida (the yeast that causes thrush). Last week, I had another blood test to see if I was ovulating, the result has come back that I am. Don't see Doctor till next week, so my imagination is running wild.

I get pains similar to period pains most of the month, especially around the time when i should be ovulating. It hurts when I have sex, and I bleed on and off throughout the month for a day or so, as well as having my normal period, which always regulary.

Are these systoms and tests similar to what you have been through?

My doctor told me the next stage of the investigation is an internal scan, then a lap.

I would be grateful to hear from someone who has been through all these tests and anticipation.

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Poppy

Welcome to fertility friends

I have stage 3/4 endo and so hope i will be able to help a little.

I am sorry that u have been diagnosed with endo sweetie, we will help all we can with any questions or support that u may need.

An endo site that u might find helpful is www.endoaware.co.uk

Onto ur questions.............

The bloating varies but should last about a week or so and this is mainly because of all the gas that has been pumped into u during ur lap.

If u find u have shoulder tip pain, peppermint tea or peppermint cordial may help you sweets.

Not all women with endo have endometriomas.
When i first had endo i didnt have probs with endometriomas, but the last year i do have probs with them.

I do know in the region of hundreds of ladies with endo but not all have probs with endometriomas we are all different.

There is suggestions that endo and m/c are linked however theres no proven link.

I have suffered several m/c the last one last week but no said link is known for definite.

At present there is no cure for endo, there are treatments to help control the symptoms, however, if u r ttc these treatments cant be taking during treatment.

I know this will sound really lame but the medics do say that pregnancy does help (if only that easy hey)

If u have any further questions please feel free to ask away and i will help as much as i know but please note i am a fellow endo diagnosed lady not a medic so can only go on my experience.

Have u contacted the endo society to check if theres any local support groups nearby that may help??

If u want their details let me know and i will let u know them.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery from ur lap
Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Mac82

I am sorry to read that ur having such problems and its suspected u may have endo.

Some of ur symptoms do sound similar to endo but please dont worry as it could easily be something else.

The internal scan wont actually be able to show if u have endo although will show if u have any cysts on the ovarys and show if u have pcos.

Endo has many forms and many severitys.

The only conclusive way to diagnose endo is a laparoscopy.

There are some treatments that can help altho as i replied to poppy these cannot be taken during ttc as they can cause probs with development.

A helpful website i have found is www.endoaware.co.uk

Its a website run by a lady with endo and her partner (i moderate the board also and theres always a warm welcome there and someone to offer any support u may need)

If u need to chat or anything just give me a shout

Thinking of u 
Emilyxx


----------



## *poppy* (Aug 30, 2004)

Dear Emily

Many thanks for taking the time to reply and for the suggestions - never even thought about peppermint tea - have just been taking Codafen.

I am so very sad to hear of your recent miscarriage. You're very brave in coming on here at this difficult time. Having been there myself I know how hard and unfair it seems. 

Take care,
love poppy


----------



## *poppy* (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Mac82

The tests that you've had so far sound pretty normal to me. 
Take it as a good sign that you appear to be ovulating. 
An internal scan isn't really that bad - I certainly didn't experience any discomfort. The worst bit was the actual thought of what someone was doing, but I soon realised that you need to get used to strangers rooting around in your bits! 

I was diagnosed with PCOS from blood results (which showed that I wasn't ovulating), and an internal scan. I was then prescribed 6 months of Clomid, but this didn't work.

I then had a HyCosy (where they inject dye through the fallopian tubes to see if they're blocked), and this came back all clear.
We then had a cycle of IUI using ovulating inducing drugs (had to inject these, found better to do myself, as dh kept getting too carried away)! This resulted in a +ve, but sadly m/c at 10 weeks.  A second IUI was -ve.

Somehow managed to fall pregnant naturally 3 times (all within the space of 10 months), although all m/c at 6 weeks. 

Was then put on Femora (ovulation inducing drug) and progesterone support, as Consultant said that the problem for me seemed to be maintainig the pregnancies. First month on drugs, experienced a lot of pain, Dr. thought may have OHSS. When scan was normal, suggested lap., in case of endo. Found to have endo. and endometriomas, but only on ovaries. Tubes and uterus clear.  
So back on drugs, and advised to start ttc again as soon as possible.

The hardest part we've found through the whole journey is people's reactions to our situation. The number of times we've been 'advised' to rest; relax; drink this;eat organically, ... is countless. Also dealing with the whole unfairness of it all.

Well, am definately waffling on now. Must be getting over lap. 

Take care,
good luck,
love poppy


----------

